# ?How to create a template/design in AI or CD



## irish (Dec 13, 2008)

Ok, I have read everything I can find on creating a design for rhinestones and I know I am probably making this harder than it is, but I am in major frustration mode right now. 

I own Adobe Illustrator X2 and Corel Draw X2 (don't particularly like CD, but am willing to learn). I am not proficient at either software, but am learning.

Yes, I read the thread on creating a template simulation in AI, but it says 


> Create your rhinestone template in your desired application, be it R-wear, corel, acs


. 

HOW DO I DO THAT????

The tutorials on creating a spray in CD were great and work if you are doing single line stuff, but won't work on a fill.

I want to create some car decals that I can send off to have templates created for me. So it needs to be ready for the person I send it to as I understand it.

Thanks for listening to my frustration. Yes, I will buy a system once I make some $$, but for now I must deal with what I already own.


----------



## irish (Dec 13, 2008)

I have gone back and am trying Luis's tutorial on Designing Rhinestone Pattern and I cannot get the blend tool to work as his instructions say, so I am stuck on that tutorial as well.

Please folks. I have a show in 2 weeks and really need to get this done.


----------



## DTFuqua (Jun 26, 2008)

For doing fils with Corel Draw (I use X3&4) you need to learn to use the "contour" tool and the "node editing" tool to get the lines you spray the "dots" to where you want them sprayed. It takes a little getting used to but as you go along, you'll probably learn tricks to make things faster. One good trick is to work on one portion at a time and if there are other parts like that one, you can copy/paste to make the second/third/or however manythere are needed. Also, if working on a large area that is symetrical, you can make one side of it and do the copy/paste thing and just flip it to make the other half. Good luck.
Terry


----------



## irish (Dec 13, 2008)

Thanks Terry. I will try that as well.

Right now I am still trying to get through Luis's tutorial and finally found the problem. My version of Coreldraw does not like the 2 dots to be on top of each other. If you move one away from the other and then select the 2 dots, the blend works! !

Now I am on to trying real fonts.


----------



## DTFuqua (Jun 26, 2008)

Do you hvae Luis's macro? I use it a lot.


----------



## Eview1 (Apr 29, 2010)

I did it in AI. with objects on paths, you are correct the dots should be spaced apart I spaces the dots and put them as close as possible and adjusted them the rest of the way by eye 
I started by watching this video then applied it to AI. 
Fix rhinestone to path_demo
I hope it will help you.

Evie



irish said:


> Thanks Terry. I will try that as well.
> 
> Right now I am still trying to get through Luis's tutorial and finally found the problem. My version of Coreldraw does not like the 2 dots to be on top of each other. If you move one away from the other and then select the 2 dots, the blend works! !
> 
> Now I am on to trying real fonts.


----------



## irish (Dec 13, 2008)

Evie, thanks for the link. I will check it out.

Terry, I can't afford to buy the macro right now, but I did watch a video about it and it looks pretty cool. I will need to update my Coreldraw to a newer version though.


----------

